# New Hedgie Owner! Cholla *now with pictures!*



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We just got our new little boy this weekend!! I am so excited! He's only 6 weeks old and is so smart! Has already figured out the wheel and the water dish! (They had a bottle.) We had a long 5 hour drive home, but he slept through the whole thing. Wish I could have! I already have a vet appt set for later this week, just to give him the once over. Wanted to thank you all for the help. You didn't know you were helping, but I poured over this website for months.*edited for pictures*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New Hedgie Owner! Cholla*

Congratulations. Don't forget to post some pictures. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: New Hedgie Owner! Cholla*

Finally figured out how to add a picture! Embarrassed because you can see I edited it 11 times!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New Hedgie Owner! Cholla*

Haha, don't feel bad! It's a very cute picture


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: New Hedgie Owner! Cholla *pictures**

I've got a few more pictures of our little guy. Being so young, this is what he does all day...








Cholla relaxing








Cholla sleeping








Cholla eating (& making a mess)


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, he is too adorable! He looks very sweet.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So cute! I like the one with his little pink leg sticking out


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

EryBee said:


> So cute! I like the one with his little pink leg sticking out


Thanks! Me too. It's so cute - I just want to bite it. (That's one reason I'm not allowed to have a child! :lol: )


----------

